# [Tools] Packer /ZIP/RAR....



## Kurt (12 Oktober 2004)

*Freewarepacker:*

*IZArc* von

http://www.izsoft.dir.bg/izarc.htm

Angeblich soll die aktuelle Version 3.4 manchmal Probleme mit ÖÄÜ also Umlauten haben, die Version 3.3 nicht.
Ich verwende die aktuelle 3.4.

Die Version 3.3 findet man mit Goggle und '*IZARC33.EXE*' noch sehr oft.


----------

